# Aquaclear or fluval on my tank



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a 5 gallon bow front housing 2 chiclids and a heavy growth of plants.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ponds/39591-5-g-bow-chiclid-holding-tank.html

I just want some advice on filtration. Should I use an aquaclear 20 or a fluval 204 on the tank.

Aquaclear 20: Easy access to maintain, does not hold as much media, makes noise as water level falls.

Fluval 204: Adds more water volume to the tank, lasts longer between maintenance periods, holds alot of media, but might be overkill and input and output takes up space in the aquarium.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Does the Fluval have a flow adjustment? Some canisters have this feature and that makes them more suitable for smaller tanks.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Aquaclear!


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

I prefer the Aquaclear. Raise the water level 1/4" above the return spout to eliminate the noise.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

The Fluval does have flow adjustment.
If you are worried about offgassing CO2 (if you even use CO2) I would go with the Fluval. If that doesn't concern you then go with the HOB for ease of use.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

The Aquaclear's U intake tube can also function as a reactor chamber. Add CO2 about 1" below the intake tube. The bubbles will rise to the top of the U tube and mix with the incoming water. The translucent tube also serves as a bubble counter. I've been using an Aquaclear 300 in my 50 gal since 1999. Never an issue. Takes about 5 minutes to disassemble and clean.

Canister filters are expensive, noisy, prone to leaks, and difficult to clean. Cruds will grow in the intake/exhaust lines. I'd avoid a canister unless you have a huge tank/biological load.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would go with an aquaclear since for 5 gallons a Fluval 204 would be too much and overkill. If you set on a canister filter, how about the Zoo Med Filter 501.

-John N.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a tom rapid canister filter but I hate how hard it is to clean. You have to take the entire setup , intake, spray bar and all out to clean the canister because it does not come with check valves. I do like how quiet it is, i had it right on my night stand for a long time and i could barely hear it. But i get so fed up with how hard it was to clean. The setup is all messed up to, water flows first into the bio media then to the mechanical filter. And to top it off the tubes that come with it are really cheap and kink easy. I am leaning towards the AC over the fluval but i have been running the fluval on it for over a week. This weekend i might switch to the AC.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anyone know why my AC doesnt always start when the power goes out. I have to manually push the impeller down to get it started again. I was thinking that i needed an new impeller.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Clean the impeller with a toothbrush and the shaft of the impeller with a long wooden Qtip or equivalent. It helps if you have running water to flush out the debris.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I have cleaned out the impeller and still it will not start every time after and outage. I will just buy a new impeller and see if that fixes it, until then i will just run the ac on a UPS.
I did the switch this weekend to the AC from the Fluval. I moved over the sponges and the biochem stars from the canister into the AC and everything seems to be working great. The tank looks better with out the equipment in it and the fish seem to be happy with the reduced flow.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

The impeller is a magnet with vanes on top. It should work okay unless there is a crack or damage to the ID hole of the impeller. You need to dig deep into the hole containing the motor's shaft housing to remove the gunk deposits.


----------

